# Suda Balık Oynuyor



## mlist

Dear Friends,
I will be singing a song in Turkish and I don't exactly know what the lyrics mean. It"s "Suda Balık Oynuyor". I received a very rough translation of the lyricsm but it's clear that lots of information is mistranslated or missing. 
Actually I'm most interested in the sense and do not a literary translation. I will be very grateful for your help. 

Lyrics in Turkish:

Suda Balık Oynuyor
Canim Sana Kaynıyor
Düştüm Merhametsize
Hiç Halimden Bilmiyor

Leyli Leyli Köylü Kızı
Sen Allar Giy Ben Kırmızı
Yine Doğdu Tan Yıldızı
Doğmaz Olsun Tan Yıldızı

Suda Balık Yan Gider
Açmac Yaram Kan Gider 
Açma Güzel Sineniyan gider
Cahilim Aklım Gider

Best Wishes

Mariusz from Poland


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

The fish dance at the sea
my blood boils to you
In hands of a merciless one
Never knows my state

? Village girl
You wear crimson and i the red
Again the star at dawn has risen
May it not rise up
? Beautiful village gal

fish swims sideways in sea
? From my wound oozes blood
Do not open your breast beauty, it goes sideways
I am ignorant. It grasps my mind


----------



## mlist

Thank you ! It's so nice of you to help.
Can I ask a few questions?
First verse: Actually, what is the meaning of "Suda Balık Oynuyor"? I found an idiom

bulanık suda balık avlamak - fish in troubled waters. My guess is that our guy feels like a fish caught up in net of love (but maybe that goes too far).

Verse 2: What is the meaning of these colours, crimson and red? Crimson is actually a shade of red and symbolises love...

The morning star - I presume, the author of the lyrics meant Venus?

What does it mean that "fish swim sideways"? Idiom?
I read that battı balık yan gider means "you might as well be hanged for a sheep as a lamb" (in other words, there's no point trying not to yield temptation, the punishment will be the same). Maybe it's a play on words?

It makes sense with "Do not open your breast beauty, it goes sideways" - if you do it, it will be even worse (go sideways)
And the last line. How should I understand "ignorant"? Is he feeling ashamed of feeling devoured by passion?

I'll be extremely happy if someone could clarify these bits.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Suda Balık Oynuyor
Canim Sana Kaynıyor
Düştüm Merhametsize
Hiç Halimden Bilmiyor

The fish play at sea
My heart melts into you
Fell into the hands of a ruthless one
Has No notion of my status
( has no idea about the state i am in )

Leyli Leyli Köylü Kızı
Sen Allar Giy Ben Kırmızı
Yine Doğdu Tan Yıldızı
Doğmaz Olsun Tan Yıldızı

Nocturnal ( X2 ) village maid
You wear the crimson and i wear the red ( do not know a thing about the word play here, sorry ... )
Again the star at dawn has risen ( some call it Venus as i know ... )
May it never rise again

Suda Balık Yan Gider
Açmac Yaram Kan Gider
Açma Güzel Sineniyan gider
Cahilim Aklım Gider

The fish at sea go swim to its side ( no relation to " yatti balik yan gider - which is when something begins to go wrong, the person in question continues to do what is harmful for some damage has already been done and a little more damage would not matter )
? My wound leaks my blood
Do not bare your breasts, beauty. They go to the side.
I know nothing ( no notion ) about it and i might get seduced


----------



## mlist

Thank you for the new version and for helping with idioms. I think I get the gist already.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Oh yes, 

You are very Welcome !


----------



## analeeh

What is _sineniyen_? It doesn't seem to fit with the meter, and I can't find it on the internet. It looks like an Arabic adverb but I dunno what it would be.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

analeeh said:


> What is _sineniyen_? It doesn't seem to fit with the meter, and I can't find it on the internet. It looks like an Arabic adverb but I dunno what it would be.



Hello.

It needs separation :

sineni yan ( gider )

your breast, (goes)sideways


----------



## analeeh

Thanks Rime!

It seems from some quick googling that actually this _yan gider_ thing was accidentally repeated and the actual lyric is _açma güzel sineni_, which I guess (since it literally means 'don't open your chest, my pretty') probably means something like 'don't open up your heart [to someone else]'?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Hi.

Even a slight effort of baring the breast would have it wobble.


----------



## garipx

There is no such an idiom "suda balık oynuyor" in Turkish.
In Turkish poems and songs, especially in folkloric songs, such meaningless/irrelevant sayings are often added, usually for rhyme and/or for making atmoshphere before trying to say some important words. In this case, before saying "canim sana kayniyor" (my dear, i am about to love you), he just said "suda balık oynuyor" (fish playing in the sea) which has nothing to do with the love ... (ps. this is a folkloric song, by an old poet, neset ertas.)

lets rewrite to see (irreleance)

fish playing in the sea
i am about to love you
etc


----------

